# Between Friends Too



## pepperi27 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just shopped at Between friends too and I'm super happy with them! I ordered essential oils and not only were they packed well but great prices for my budget anyway. I'm a small time shopper so not having to purchase a huge bottle. Check them out!


----------



## Lane (Feb 6, 2008)

Got a link?  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 6, 2008)

I bought from them ones, glitters & such.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 6, 2008)

http://betweenfriendstoo.com/
Here you go!


----------



## Lane (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

